# Sanguinary Guard (no wings and no gold)



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, here's my Sanguinary Guard. I posted a WIP picture of these guys in a previous thread promising that I'd post them on a new thread once they're done. So hear they are!

As the title says, there are no wings on them, and I didn't paint them gold. I really don't like either. 

Btw, I'm going to base the whole army at the same time, so thats why they aren't done yet.

Thanks for reading!



























































I hope you like them!


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

I think they look pretty good in red and the lack of wings doesn't overly notice, nice work. Though I would change the gems and maybe the shoulder pad trims to a different colour, as to me they just look to red!! You need another colour to break up the one solid colour a little. But like I said, looking good 

ElTanko


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think a black outline around the blood drops would pick them out a bit more. Right now they are not distinguishable from the rest of the model. I might also think about doing the halo's and other small accessories in a different color too. The while on the wings look wonderful, very jealous of your skills with those for sure. Maybe white for the halos and such? Just a little something to pick out the details better. Other than than, fantastic work, they are wonderfully painted. Be proud of those!

Edit: the banner is tops too! I love it! Superbly done.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Those are pretty damn awesome mate! I'm suprised the poses look that good even without wings, they look very dynamic.

Personally, I've never been a fan of the solid gold colour scheme for dante and friends - just to glitzy. The red works well on them. The only thing I might change would be the halos, as unforgiven said - having them in the same solid red looks a bit plain, maybe pick them out in a different colour?

At any rate, thumbs up :good:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Great painting, I would echo what other people have said, you need something to break up the red.
Also this is just my opinion but I am not a fan of the jumppacks without the wings. While I dont like the wings I dont think the jumppacks look right without them, I would have gone with normal jumppacks.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty good, a little too red though. And nipples why do they still have nipples....


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> I think a black outline around the blood drops would pick them out a bit more. Right now they are not distinguishable from the rest of the model. I might also think about doing the halo's and other small accessories in a different color too. The while on the wings look wonderful, very jealous of your skills with those for sure. Maybe white for the halos and such? Just a little something to pick out the details better. Other than than, fantastic work, they are wonderfully painted. Be proud of those!
> 
> Edit: the banner is tops too! I love it! Superbly done.


Thanks man. Ya, looking back, I agree that the halos should probably be white as well. I'll post new pictures once I get those done. Probably later tonight. Thanks for all the feedback guys!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> Pretty good, a little too red though. And nipples why do they still have nipples....


Im a big fan of nipples, a world with out nipples is not a world i want to live in!

anyway, great work, nice to see someone bucking the trend and doing what they want with models, im not sure if they need any more colours on them, too often its just too much and the red is just fine as is.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Im a big fan of nipples, a world with out nipples is not a world i want to live in!


Seconded. Long live nipples!

Anyway, as I said in your other thread, these are really nice models. I'm not a huge fan of all-gold models. 

As an aside, does anyone else think the sculpt of the marine holding the glaive with two hands looks awkward? He seems to be holding it over handed with both hands, as opposed to over- and under-hand grips, like you would naturally hold a sword.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> Seconded. Long live nipples!


Don't get me wrong, nipples are great, I love nipples, they fed me as a baby. Nipples on bodies are great, nipples on SM armour and batman suits are a no no though.



> He seems to be holding it over handed with both hands, as opposed to over- and under-hand grips, like you would naturally hold a sword.


I can't tell if the SM wielding the double handed sword has his right hand palm up or not. If its palm up than it makes sense, if its palm down than yes that is a weird way to hold a sword.

Edit: Just checked the sprue on the GW site, he is holding the sword over handed, that is weird.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

These Sang's look really good. I think I will do them like that, just with golden helmets.+rep


asianavatar said:


> I can't tell if the SM wielding the double handed sword has his right hand palm up or not. If its palm up than it makes sense, if its palm down than yes that is a weird way to hold a sword.


Both hands have palms down. Like mowing your lawn. Silly.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Good job man! I like that you painted them red. I would advice you to have the shouldertrim or maybe something else in another colour to break up the red, but that could be just me

Anyway, "Thumbs up" for a great paintjob


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Seconded. Long live nipples!
> 
> Anyway, as I said in your other thread, these are really nice models. I'm not a huge fan of all-gold models.
> 
> As an aside, does anyone else think the sculpt of the marine holding the glaive with two hands looks awkward? He seems to be holding it over handed with both hands, as opposed to over- and under-hand grips, like you would naturally hold a sword.


Ya its a very awkward pose. Its overhanded. I had to lower his arms a bit so that he wasn't holding it up by his neck. Looking back I think I probably should have used the big two handed axe thingy. That would have been better looking.

EDIT: Nipples are good.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Really nice. I'm also a naysayer when it comes to the wings, i never even thought about the fact you could just leave them off.......

Paint job is deliciously understated, just like your Tau. Will look forward to some more BA's


----------



## DoCVicious (Apr 14, 2010)

These look way better than I'd expected wingless, and the paint jobs are splendid, very rich red tones. Hope to see more in the future.


----------



## Forgefather_Vulkan86 (Apr 10, 2010)

Those look just awesome, I really like the green on the weapons


----------



## Deuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I would follow the rest of the BA Chapter color pattern and paint the helmets a different color.

Tac= Red
Devs= Blue
Assault= Yellow
Vets= Gold


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I rather like this man! A friend of mine is painting Death Company as assault troops, and i like this idea too! sick work


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Deuce said:


> I would follow the rest of the BA Chapter color pattern and paint the helmets a different color.
> 
> Tac= Red
> Devs= Blue
> ...


As I'm already not following the colour pattern, I think i'll just leave it as is. Thanks though. These guys were really just for me to try out painting a squad, although I will probably end up using them. 

By the way, I took some of the suggestions you guys gave and have painted the squad up a bit more. I'm also in the process of basing them. Hopefully I'll have more pictures up tonight.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay. Here's the updated models. The basing was done using Red Corsairs tutorial (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?&p=195358#post195358) Thanks man!

Here we go:








































I realized there was no good picture of the scorching on the jump pack, so here you go.









I hope you can see the changes. Thanks guys!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow! the white halo's and green drops really set them apart. Most excellent!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

The colours are really nice and it makes a change. i've been contemplating about getting some of these and painting them a different colour, this just helps reinforce that. Good stuff.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice indeed! +rep


----------



## CerberusDWR (Jun 12, 2009)

I like nipples on Sanguinary Guard. It's very reminiscent of Roman or Greek bronze age armor.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

These look awesome, top notch job mate!


----------

